# Replacing a main breaker on multibank meter?



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

How in the world do I do this without cutting every single tag off?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

If you're talking about the breaker under the meters, you have to pull the whole row. It looks like you have to pull the meters too. If that's so, I'd kill the main before I'd do that.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Also you have to get ahold of POCO to unlock those meter seal espcally with barrel locks.

Unforetally Backstay is correct ya have to take the whole lid out to get into bad breaker.

Ya have to kill the main before ya yank the bad breaker out.

And take a tape and mark each meter so when it go back on ya get on right socket.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cut tags, cut barrel locks with 18 volt Milwaukee grinder, throw all of it in the trash. 

Replace the breaker

POCO doesn't own the meter center. If they did, the breaker would be their problem.

I've cut dozens, maybe hundreds of them, never had a single problem. 

Oh yeah, if they are the ring type, make sure to write the meter position on the meters before removing them. Makes putting them back in less stressful.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Suncoast Power said:


> I've cut dozens, maybe hundreds of them, never had a single problem.


Here you would loose your license. Not even a trial. 

Best to check with poco OP.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I didn't see any barrel locks...just cut the seals and unscrew the bolt.

If you are making a repair there shouldn't be a problem removing them.
In PA NJ DE they usually won't say anything if you are an electrician making a repair...if you want to cover you ass call the POCO and tell them you needed to make a repair and they need to reinstall the seals.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

All those tenants are going to love having their power shutoff every time one of their neighbors needs a main breaker replaced. 

You know the utility power has to be off because OSHA says so....:shifty:


----------



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

Power Companies usually won't say much about an electrician cutting a seal but will say a lot about cutting one of their locks. They are used on customers with histories of non payment and they don't like anyone screwing around with them. Also, every meter has a different meter and serial number that is tied to the account that it serves, so mark which meter goes with each socket or you will screw up someones light bill. Also, if any meter has boots on the back, be sure to put them back.

I looks like you will have to pull every meter in the row to remove the cover. I hope thats an apartment complex and not a commercial building. What a pain that would be!


----------

